# The World Engine



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well then.....

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-world-engine-ebook.html










Ben Counter is a bit dubious for me. But nevertheless. It's the freaking World Engine.

Having said that, £14.99?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well then.....
> 
> Ben Counter is a bit dubious for me. But nevertheless. It's the freaking World Engine.
> 
> Having said that, £14.99?


Already posted this;

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=175754

And it was actually £9.99 before 10.00am, for some reason it went up afterwards. I think it is an error.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah, so many 'Advent Calender' named threads now that they're all sort of blending in together.

That price wants to drop back down then.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

The price doesn't seem to be wanting to drop. Can't say I'd be surprised if BL means it.


----------

